# Brazosport Retriever Club Field Trial



## Shawn Riggs (Oct 16, 2004)

Derby:
1st Honky Tonk Take It Easy o/h Jerry Wickliffe
2nd Wolf Creek CR Skeeter o/ Robby Bickley h/ Clint Avant
3rd Sunrise's Splendor of Autumn o/ Sheril Allen o/h Tony Allen
4th Gray's Creek Coupe De Ville o/h Rick Mock
RJ Thin To Win o/ Kent Sweezey h/ Bryan White
J Leap of Faith Podnah o/h Kenny Cox

Congratulations to all.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

so how many points does that make for skeeter.I think this was his last derby.Congrats to all and congrats again to you Robbie and Skeeter and Clint


----------



## Shawn Riggs (Oct 16, 2004)

Open results:
1. FC AFC Penmark's Mountain King o/ Penny Youngblood h/Danny Farmer
2. FC/AFC Trumarc's Stormin Norman II o/ Mark Rosenblum h/Danny Farmer
3. Gray's Creek Go Gabby Girl o/ William Bowen h/Danny Farmer
4. Red Bird's Winsome Blue o/ Mike Kammerer h/Danny Farmer

Qual results:
1. Tupelo's King George o/ Greg Bradford h/Danny Farmer/Ryan Brasseaux
2. Showthymes Pay Per View o/h Jon Monroe
3. Disco Disco Duck o/ Cynthia Wilbanks Samuel Wilbanks h/ Danny Farmer/Ryan Brasseaux
4. Rocket-Man To The Moon o/ Tom Watson h/Clint Avant
RJ. El Toro o/h Dan Widner


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Congratulations to John and Martha Russell who qualified 2 dogs for the National Amateur

1st Trumarc's Li'l Ms Pogo handled by John

3rd AFC Cotes Du Rhone handled by Martha

          8)


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Shawn Riggs said:


> Qual results:
> 1. Tupelo's King George o/ Greg Bradford h/Danny Farmer/Ryan Brasseaux


Winner was handled by the owner, Greg Bradford.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congratulations to Greg and George!

I understand they won the Qual going away, and it was a tough one!

George also smacked the first series of the Amateur and good land and water blinds had them in good shape going into the last series. George missed the last bird in a tough triple, but pretty good stuff for a dog just turning three.

George is the brother of my dog Jefe and I'm very proud of both of them.

Congrats also to John and Martha!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats to Shawn and Duke on his JAM in the Qual!! (he didn't post that on his Qual results!)!!


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

*Congrats!*

Way to go, Shawn and Duke! All that hard work is paying off!


----------



## 3 dog knight (Jul 9, 2003)

Good job Shawn!! wish I could have made it there with you. 

Jake


----------



## Shawn Riggs (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks. That's our first finish in 4 tries.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way To Go John & Martha Russell!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Lake Conroe was cool!

Red Bird Ranch was outstanding and

Ken Guthrie's imitation of a stipper dancing on a table top was priceless!

:wink:


----------



## birdhunter61 (Aug 8, 2004)

Ken did make a pretty good start on the boys college fund. He walked out with a large roll :wink:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Ken Guthrie's imitation of a stipper dancing on a table top was priceless!


Pictures????? But then again, maybe not....... :lol: :lol: 

FOM


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

was he actually on the table..I bet the bar ran out of 1 dollar bills.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

It was a big table! :roll: 

That Dozer is one nice looking male Lab. I need to get a new place set up cause I got one, maybe two new pups coming fron two different litters and I want a Dozer pup from the right female. 

Who pooped in Shayne's hat at the trial he was judging? :lol:


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

have only seen him once and yes he is a good looking dog.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

As far as the dancin' on the table...........

that was nothin'. You should of seen Booty backstage at the Kid Rock concert. Pamala didn't have a chance with Booty. The ladies love the Booty.

Dozer is a good lookin' dog but I would rather him look like a whippet and have 3 1/2 more points.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Kid Rock and Pamala at the Woodlands, just 30 minutes down the road. Who would have thunk that! 

How 'bout that crew we had for dinner, loads of Lab experiece there.

Poppa's, I'm going to remember that place. Bet it's fun on Sunday afternoons. 

You'll get your 3.5 points and do it in style!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

How could a pretty lady doggy resist this.......


----------

